

Scientists Film Entire Nervous System at Work - adventured
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/science-news/scientists-film-entire-nervous-system-work-first-time-n407986

======
pvaldes
<disgression mode>

 _" Politicians declare a war somewhere"._

 _" A baseball team played last saturday"._

 _" Humans create some stuff and named it "iphone"._

Would those be acceptable titles for a piece of news?

I'm talking about the abuse of the generic "scientists" word for all in the
newspapers. Is because those people have no name? They work for a company
without name maybe?

What if we would give a chance to modern journalism and just say: "Dr.
Keller's Team filmed..." or "Team of the Howard Hughes Institute filmed ...".

After all, NBC, is your science section; even the dumbest reader can guess
that we are talking about either scientists or dinosaurs. As videocameras are
not cretacic stuff, the answer was obvious from the start.

The problem is that being systematically dehumanised and treated as a category
in newspapers (something that never-ever-no-way occurs when we talk of
politicians of sportsmen) makes easier for common people to detach itselves
for science and see scientists as a bunch of "robots/lab rats/strange asocial
people doing weird things" and this is not good. </disgression mode>

~~~
tired_man
Good point. I'd always rather hear where the team is or who funded the study.
That would give some basis to judge whether the finding is of interest.

------
nornagon
Here's the Nature Communications paper to which this article refers:
[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150811/ncomms8924/full/nco...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150811/ncomms8924/full/ncomms8924.html)

